# Passport Validity for Dubai Work Visa



## freewill (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, 

I am a Indian passport holder, travelling to Dubai this Oct looking for work in HR sector, my passport expriers July 2014, so i will have about 8 months validity passport when i come there in a visit visa. However if I am offered a job before Nov end 2013 will my passport be valid to get a work visa stamp? For a tourirst visa its a 6months validity required which I have but for employment what is passport validity. 

My Question in one liner--

What is the minimum validity of passport get a work visa stamped?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea but most of my colleagues carry around two passports - the current one and the old one with the Dubai Residency Visa in them. I guess just because the passport expires, doesn't mean the Dubai paperwork does.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

You will not be able to get a visa on your passport if it is set to expire within 6 months. Thus, it is highly recommended that you get a new one made before coming here.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

just to make sure better renew your passport earlier if its possible before coming here


----------



## freewill (Jun 11, 2013)

uberkoen said:


> You will not be able to get a visa on your passport if it is set to expire within 6 months. Thus, it is highly recommended that you get a new one made before coming here.


so i can get a work visa stamped coz i have more than 6 months validity rite ?My passport expires July 2014.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I come to Dubai on visit visa and give medical test for obtaining residence visa or I must have an employment visa????

In fact I got unfit medical report (old TB) before and went home to come back after treatment. Now I got treatment and ready to come UAE. I checked from immigration, they say that you can come for medical again but if we find any scar in your chest we shall deport you. My sponsor told me to come on visit visa to Dubai, give medical test and if the reports are clear, we can consider you... Can I come and try my luck??


----------



## balpreet (Oct 31, 2014)

i have Dubai visa till feb 2015 im in Dubai from last 20 month. im in sales jod in Dubai with valid visa.my passport will be expire on January 15. 2015.can i going to india on nov 23.2014 and come back on December 11.2014 in Dubai. my passport expire in January 15.2015. can I enter Dubai on December 11.2014. if im enter Dubai on 11 December 2014 that time my passport validity 34 day can I enter this time in Dubai...please tell me


----------

